# awesome Onion article



## blusolstice (Sep 17, 2010)

:lol: awesome


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Thumbs Up:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

blusolstice said:


> :lol: awesome


 Good one:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Electricians know how to clean pipes better than those lazy turd herders.. :thumbup:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

The Onion is the best source of news out there. I can't stand the major networks and Fox News is too biased towards the rich and big business. I get my news almost exclusively from the Onion.


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

Ha! Yeah, I passed this around the break table on the site today. We had a good chuckle.


----------



## geocab (Jan 10, 2011)

I love that site. They also have a youtube channel, great stuff.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

That's some funny ace chit!!!


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> The Onion is the best source of news out there. I can't stand the major networks and Fox News is too biased towards the rich and big business. *I get my news almost exclusively from the Onion.*




That post answers a lot of questions I had about you...:whistling2:
I have no beef with the rich or big business. I hope to join them one day..:laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

doubleoh7 said:


> The Onion is the best source of news out there. I can't stand the major networks and Fox News is too biased towards the rich and big business. I get my news almost exclusively from the Onion.


It's been said before but it's worth saying again: Fox news is way more balanced than msnbc. The country as a whole is 70%+ center right and msnbc, air america and their ilk can't get the ratings because people don't think that way! And they get pissed off and blame Fox and talk radio for everything.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> It's been said before but it's worth saying again: Fox news is way more balanced than msnbc. The country as a whole is 70%+ center right and msnbc, air america and their ilk can't get the ratings because people don't think that way! And they get pissed off and blame Fox and talk radio for everything.


Air America still exists?
:laughing:

The rest of what you said is total bullsh1t though.
:thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Air America still exists?
> :laughing:
> 
> The rest of what you said is total bullsh1t though.
> :thumbsup:


facts is facts, man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> facts is facts, man. :thumbsup:


Fox is to blame.

(shields the incoming)
:thumbup:

J/K


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Fox is to blame.
> 
> (shields the incoming)
> :thumbup:
> ...


(shhhh, Dennis is watching!)


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> (shhhh, Dennis is watching!)


I love Dennis.

No sarcasm at all, great mod and forum user of this forum.
:thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> I love Dennis.
> 
> No sarcasm at all, great mod and forum user of this forum.
> :thumbsup:


No sh*t, but you're talking politics!
You wanker.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> No sh*t, but you're talking politics!
> You wanker.


You should be telling me to suck a d!ck.

That's how threads usually get closed.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> You should be telling me to suck a d!ck.
> 
> That's how threads usually get closed.


well the point is, I don't remember what it's about anyway, so it must s*ck to begin with right? It's f'n off topic. I'm going off topic here! My bad. Sorry.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> well the point is, I don't remember what it's about anyway, so it must s*ck to begin with right? It's f'n off topic. I'm going off topic here! My bad. Sorry.


The OP was about a somewhat funny onion article about plumbers. It ended with a blanket statement about how electricians will fvck your wife in the azz when you're away no questions asked.

Jeezes H augustus, get with it!
!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> (shhhh, Dennis is watching!)


*Yes he is​*


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

that looks real.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

It's like, Creepy Dennis... hanging out in the back of a windowless van.
:thumbup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

You two f**kers tryin' to get my thread closed? :laughing::thumbup:

Dennis that pic you posted reminds me of the dude from the Mos Eisley Spaceport Cantina:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

*Just Eat A Goddamn Vegetable*



geocab said:


> I love that site. They also have a youtube channel, great stuff.


Thanks!


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> That post answers a lot of questions I had about you...:whistling2:
> I have no beef with the rich or big business. I hope to join them one day..:laughing:


 

You're an electrician, you ain't gonna join 'em someday. 


If a space alien from another world wanted to learn aboiut America, the Onion would be the best source to find out how things really are and get the straight scoop.

http://www.theonion.com/video/poll-bull****-is-most-important-issue-for-2008-vot,14176/


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> You're an electrician, you ain't gonna join 'em someday.



Not working for someone else but I own half the company....:whistling2:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Not working for someone else but I own half the company....:whistling2:


 

You still ain't gonna make it, unless you plan I growing to be a fortune 500 company. Otherwise, you don't have an Ivy league education, so don't make big plans on getting hired as the CEO of a fortune 500, or getting a swindlers job on Wall Street. You're not going to run a lobbying firm in DC either. You ain't part of the "club". Neither am I. 

Watch this and tell me that you've seen anything this truthful on the major networks.:
http://www.theonion.com/video/poll-bull****-is-most-important-issue-for-2008-vot,14176/


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> You still ain't gonna make it, unless you plan I growing to be a fortune 500 company. Otherwise, you don't have an Ivy league education, so don't make big plans on getting hired as the CEO of a fortune 500, or getting a swindlers job on Wall Street. You're not going to run a lobbying firm in DC either. You ain't part of the "club". Neither am I.




:no:
Dude I'm making a cool 1.99 on the hour after retirement, ss taxes, state taxes, federal taxes, separate ira account, bills and most important of all my weekly loose women benevolent fund donation....:laughing:

You can make some serious money as an EC. You can get very rich if you are a good businessman. There are EC's on the fortune 500 list. They had to start somewhere....


----------

